# To InterDuct or Not To Interduct....



## afeest (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm in the process of building a theater in my basement - which was previously unfinished area. Did a dual wall - with a separated joist ceiling for the theater (not connected to the existing ceiling). 2 layers of 5/8 Rock with Green Glue walls and ceiling. 

I"m in the process of doing electrical/data and video cabling. Have a 2 inch interduct in for the projector in case i need to add/change something there in the future. 

I'm putting in AudioQuest 14/4 wire (14Gauge/4 conductor) for each of the speaker locations. I had also planned additionally to run 1 1/2 inch Interduct to the front of the room - the surround speaker locations and rear speaker locations - only for future use (leaving it empty at this point). Figuring at some point in time I - or someone else - would want/need to replace that speaker wire. It's one of those - "can't imagine needing it, but i'll regret not doing it" sort of things.

Am i crazy? It is definitely going to be a hassle just cuz of the additional wall boxes for terminating the interduct and all. 

For those of you that have done it... i have questions...

1. Glad you ran the interduct to the speaker locations?
2. How did u terminate the interduct? I am thinking a fitting into the back or top of a single gang box, putty pad the back of the box - and jam the box full of puddy or something to minimize sound transmission into the duct...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

What is interduct? Is this some sort of ducting that you make and run your wires through or is it something you buy? I have only heard of using PVC for running wires in the wall or running them without any enclosure.


----------



## afeest (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes - it is corrugated - usually made of HDPE (plastic) - so it's flexible and is run in walls and ceilings to give you a place to pull cable POST construction. Much easier and cheaper to run than rigid PVC. It's what's used in commercial buildings - also used in data centers for running more sensitive cables like fiber optic runs. Also - When using a large diameter PVC for underground use - mutliple Interducts are often put through it - to minimize the intercable friction when pulling cables at a later date. 

For the purposes of my question - you could think of it as running PVC in the walls for the speaker runs... worth it or not?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Definitely do the conduit. I've seen more than once having a speaker wire shorted out by a careless screw during the drywall process. I ran 4" to my PJ - you never know what kind of odd new connector they're going to come up with. 2" can get a little tight when you figure 2 HDMI, Cat 5/6, maybe a composite and/or component for gaming systems/control screens, etc.

Bryan


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I would definitely use interduct if you have the opportunity and the cost isn't too high. That way you will always have an accessible path.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Agreed - I ran conduit to every potential place I needed to run cable just to make it easier to replace later.


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

afeest said:


> 2. How did u terminate the interduct?


All my conduit does a 90 degree turn from the ceiling down to the wall, then stops. I have a string going all the way through the conduit and down the wall to the outlet/hole/whatever. I don't see the need for conduit going all the way down the wall and to a outlet, especially if you have double stud walls with a cavity between where cables can run up and down easily. Sound transmission shouldn't be a problem that way as long as your outlet box is sealed, because the conduit will be behind the drywall.


----------



## flyingkilt (Dec 11, 2012)

A Google search of Interduct only brought up "Innerduct." Is "Interduct" a proprietary brand name?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

It should be innerduct


----------



## flyingkilt (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for clarifying.


----------

